# period & being pregnant?



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I have been feeling really sick lately.







The dizzyness and nausea is killing me. I figured it was all just from being on my period but, im done now and it will not go away!







My question is can you be pregnant and still have a period?Thanks,amy


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Yep - my birth mother had bleeding, but was pregnant. The docs didn't buy that, said the preg. test was a false positive and said I was due in September because of the bleeding/period. Nope, was born in early August!Ty


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've been told that you can have spotting to the degree that it's like a light period while pregnant. Plus, if they don't want to be pregnant, I think some women see that bleeding and say "whew! there's my period!" Some other things that could be part of your nausea: ï¿½Medications...have you changed any in the past month? It takes a few weeks to feel the effects from changing antidepressants.ï¿½The Pill...are you on it? It can make you feel kinda like you have morning sickness, especially if you haven't been taking it for long, it's the beginning of your pill packet, or you switch pills.How long have you been feeling sick?? That can make a big difference in whether this is something to brush off and see if it gets better, or if you need to worry.In TryingToDeal's thread, Joan Gregg posted something at the bottom...a way to tell if you're pg that I'd never heard before.Keep us posted, OK? And I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi guys, thanks for the info. Im not on the pill.The only meds I take are calcium,synthroid & zantac. I've been taking the calium for almost 2 months now. Synthroid i've been taking for 2 years. Zantac 3months. So I don't know what it could be. I just wished it would go away!







Although if Iam pregnant that would be a blessing!  I have been feeling this way for a little over a week now. Thanks again for all the advice & info







amygurl


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

my mother had 2 full periods the first two months of pregnancy for all 3 of her children so it is possible


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes... you can have a pseudoperiod and be pregnant. That's what happen with my first child.







You should consult your doctor.Nat


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks guys for the info.







I called my Gyno (which i call coochie doctor)







last week and I got to see him Feb.7th It's time for that yearly thing too







sometimes it sucks being a woman.







I hate going for this. Well anyway







i'll keep you posted. Wish me luck.amy


----------

